# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Ασύρματο Τηλέφωνο] Panasonic kx

## alex20

Καλησπέρα σας. Έχω ένα ασύρματο τηλέφωνο panasonic kx-tgaex και εδώ και μερικές ημέρες μερικά πλήκτρα δεν λειτουργούν. Το έλυσα το έκανα με οινόπνευμα την πλακέτα και τα πλήκτρα αλλά τίποτα. Τι μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλησπέρα σας. Έχω ένα ασύρματο τηλέφωνο panasonic kx-tgaex και εδώ και μερικές ημέρες μερικά πλήκτρα δεν λειτουργούν. Το έλυσα το έκανα με οινόπνευμα την πλακέτα και τα πλήκτρα αλλά τίποτα. Τι μπορεί να φταίει;


Δεν είναι κατάλληλο το οινόπνευμα ούτε στα πλήκτρα ούτε στην πλακέτα.Λογικά τώρα δεν θα λειτουργούν και τα υπόλοιπα πλήκτρα.

----------


## manolo

Αν είναι σε κακή κατάσταση το button rubber pad αγόρασε ένα καινούργιο ανταλλακτικό και αντικατέστησέ το. Είναι και φτηνό ούτως ή άλλως. Δες επίσης αν έχει διακοπή κάποια ή κάποιες διαδρομές των πλήκτρων προς το controller IC. Αλλιώς δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει να ασχοληθείς περαιτέρω. Επίσης όπως λέει κι ο Δημήτρης μην χρησιμοποιείς οινόπνευμα στα ηλεκτρονικά γενικότερα..

----------


## alex20

Υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να καθαριστει;

----------


## nyannaco

Δεν είναι θέμα καθαρισμού. Τα pads των κουμπιών που πατάνε στην πλακέτα, έχουν μία αγώγιμη επίστρωση, η οποία κλείνει κύκλωμα μεταξύ των αγωγών στην πλακέτα. Αυτή φθείρεται και φεύγει με το χρόνο, και αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα περισσότερο παρά η βρωμιά (εκτός αν γίνεται φοβερά κακή χρήση με λαδωμένα χέρια, χυμένα υγρά κλπ).
Μία πατέντα που μπορεί να το σώσει - προσωρινά, πάντως - είναι να επικολληθούν πάνω στα pads κομματάκια αλουμινόχαρτο με τη βοήθεια κολλητικής ταινίας διπλής όψης (πρώτα κολλάμε αλουμινόχαρτο στη μία πλευρά, μετά κόβουμε τα κομματάκια στο μέγεθος του pad και τα κολλάμε). Θέλει υπομονή, και τα αποτελέσματα δεν είναι εγγυημένα, αλλά είναι φτηνή δοκιμή.
Και μια και θίχτηκε το θέμα παραπάνω, γενικότερα μιλώντας, καθαρισμός στα ηλεκτρονικά όχι με οινόπνευμα (που περιέχει τουλάχιστον 5% νερό, το καθαρό - το μπλε δεν το συζητάμε καν), αλλά με ισοποροπυλική αλκοόλη που είναι τελείως άνυδρη, και πολύ πιο φτηνή από το καθαρό οινόπνευμα, δεδομένου ότι δεν βαρύνεται με ειδικό φόρο κατανάλωσης.

----------


## p270

μπορεις να παιξεις και με κατι τετοιο http://www.acdcshop.gr/100xrubberbut...ler-p-372.html

το εχω δοκιμασει και κανει δουλεια

----------


## chipakos-original

Παιδιά το θέμα καθαρισμού το έχουμε ξεκαθαρίσει προ πολλού. Τρεχούμενο νερό βρύσης με λίγο υγρό πιάτων και πινέλο. Μόλις τελειώσουμε στέγνωμα με σεσουάρ ή όποιος έχει κομπρεσέρ αέρος το φυσάει με ελεγχόμενη πίεση, και το κύκλωμα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί άμεσα.Με οινόπνευμα καθαρίζαμε τις κεφαλές των κασετοφώνων......κάάάάάάάάποτε.Η ισοπροπυλική είναι καλή αλλά too much για τηλεκοντρόλ τηλεόρασης.Το ασετόν μόνο για τοπικό καθαρισμό σε PCB ή για αφαίρεση τόνερ από πλακέτα.

----------


## alex20

Υπάρχει γραφιτης σε σωληνάριο για ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα?

----------


## γάτος

Πέρα από τη πρόταση του p270-Παναγιώτη, ψάξε και στο ebay για "wire glue". Ότι σε βολεύει.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

2 €. έχει η μεμβράνη, αξίζει να το σκαλίσεις;

----------


## manolo

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον Νίκο από Λάρισα. Ειδικά αν είναι ταλαιπωρημένο και πολυκαιρισμένο πραγματικά δεν αξίζουν όλα τα παραπάνω. Αγοράζεις την ολοκαίνουργια μεμβράνη και γίνεται σαν καινούργιο με ελάχιστο κόστος.

----------


## nyannaco

Δεν το συζητάμε, αν υπάρχει το ανταλλακτικό και σε τέτοιο κόστος, οτιδήποτε άλλο είναι άσκοπο. Οι πατέντες είναι για τις περιπτώσεις που δεν υπάρχει ανταλλακτικό (όπως συμβαίνει συνήθως με τα διάφορα τηλεχειριστήρια).

----------


## manolo

Στα Panasonic γενικά υπάρχουν ανταλλακτικά σε γενικές γραμμές και αρκετά καλή υποστήριξη εκτός κι αν είναι πολύ παλιό το μοντέλο. Αλλά η Intertech που είναι ο επίσημος αντιπρόσωπος μπορώ να πω ότι κάνει καλή δουλειά στο support με ανταλλακτικά κλπ.

----------


## andyferraristi

Δεν κάνεις και ένα τηλέφωνο εδώ ???

https://www.xo.gr/profile/profile-911490548/el/

ή εδώ:

https://www.officeland.gr/index.php?cPath=220

κι εδώ:

http://www.telka.gr/portal/

----------


## alex20

Καλησπέρα σας. Τώρα είδα ότι δεν με ακούνε αυτοί που με καλούν. Το μικρόφωνο είναι στη θέση του. Τι μπορεί να φταίει?

----------


## manolo

Κάνει καλή επαφή με την πλακέτα του τηλεφώνου; Τσέκαρε το.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλησπέρα σας. Τώρα είδα ότι δεν με ακούνε αυτοί που με καλούν. Το μικρόφωνο είναι στη θέση του. Τι μπορεί να φταίει?


Ολο και πιο κοντά στην αντικατάστασή του πηγαίνεις.......

----------


## alex20

Καλησπέρα σας η wire glue είναι υγρή κόλληση? και πως στεγνωνει?

----------


## alex20

Καλησπέρα σας. Σε περιπτωση που εχει ξεκολλήσει το μικρόφωνο του τηλεφώνου πως θα το κολλήσω? Μπορω με ελάχιστη κόλληση?

----------


## p270

σε πολλα δεν ειναι κολλητο το μικροφωνο αλλα απλα ακουμπαει στις επαφες ,πρεπει να λυσεις για να το δεις

----------


## alex20

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάηκε το μικρόφωνο?

----------


## p270

γιατι να καει ,αλλα πως να το δεις ετσι ειπαμε θελει λυσιμο
αληθεια το τηλεφωνο αξιζει να σχοληθεις μαζι του;

----------


## alex20

Μεμβράνη που θα βρω?

----------


## andyferraristi

Πήρες τηλέφωνο σε κανέναν απο αυτούς που σου έγραψα στο #14 ???

----------

mikemtb73 (28-05-22)

----------


## manolo

Πάρε εκεί που σου πρότεινε ο Αντρέας ή εναλλακτικά στην επίσημη αντιπροσωπεία της Panasonic εδώ να σου πουν που μπορείς να το βρεις.

----------


## alex20

Καλησπέρα σας. Άλλαξα την μεμβράνη με καινούρια αλλά τίποτα.  Τι άλλο μπορεί να γίνει? Ευχαριστώ,

----------


## alex20

Αν καθαρίσω  την πλακέτα με ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη?

----------


## manolo

Εννοείς ότι άλλαξες μεμβράνη και δεν παίζουν τα πλήκτρα ή δεν δουλεύει το μικρόφωνο; Γιατί τότε μάλλον πας για αλλαγή μικροφώνου..

----------


## alex20

Κάποια πλήκτρα. Δηλαδή το κουμπϊ επανάκλησης το κεντρικό πολυπλήκτρο και (συγκεκριμένα το δεξί) και το πλήκτρο R Τι άλλο μπορεί να γίνει?

----------


## alex20

Θα μου πει κάποιος?

----------


## manolo

Τσέκαρε αν αυτά τα 3 πλήκτρα είναι στην ίδια γραμμή που πάει προς το controller IC. Αν είναι στην ίδια πιθανώς να υπάρχει κάποια διακοπή στη γραμμή. Αν όχι, τότε δύσκολα τα πράγματα φίλε και δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει να ασχοληθείς περαιτέρω..

----------


## mikemtb73

> Γειά  σας. Εχω το ασυρματο panasonic KX- TGA8100 EX και εχει μισοσκοτινιάσει η οθόνη και θέλω να το ανοιξω. Πως ανοίγει; ευχαριστώ


Φίλε το ίδιο είναι? 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb73

> Θα μου πει κάποιος?


οχι

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

